# Natural dyes using berries, veggies and spices!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I had completely different results with Alpaca but here they are. 

Tumeric is my favorite as it is a vibrant dye used in India on silks...I love the richness of the color!

















Here is soft lavender, not a great pic. This was done with blueberries and blackberries.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you use anything with the turmeric? A mordant?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The fun part of Tumeric is...no mordant is necessary! It is a very strong natural dye that you can simmer your clean fleece in for an hour, let it set all night, do not agitate. It will require several rinses but the colors can be from soft yellow to the bright yellow I did using a different amount of Tumeric. Be very careful with your Tumeric dye, it stains everything it gets on. Wear gloves when pushing down fleece in rinses.  Otherwise you will have yellow hands for days.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It also kills internal parasites. Who could ask for more?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> It also kills internal parasites. Who could ask for more?


Yes, that is why I had it! I just ordered another pound from a whole sale site! My hubby and I add it to our tea. He spilled his tea one day and it ruined a pair of jeans...he didn't tell me in time. For any counter spills with tumeric dye, simply apply a little bleach if the counter can handle it. and wear those gloves! It does turn cups yellow and your sink of course..again just a little wipe with bleach..presto...:goodjob:

I will post more pics of dyes this week. I am still having to limit my hand use...drat!


----------

